# gray rep point....?



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

soooo, i checked my rep points today and saw something odd...

i know red points are bad (lol i have a few lol)

and i know green are good

*but what the heck are the gray ones for*? i got two in a row, and am just curious


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

They look purple to me. Either way, they are negative rep points submitted by someone who either doesn't have enough rep to effect yours or not enough posts to give out rep points. I've recieved my fair share. It's the thought that counts LMFAO.:roll:


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

where do i check them and how do u give the out and?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Top left. Click on your "user cp" Give good or bad rep by clicking the scale under someones username.


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

thank you Buzhunter you will be my first


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Haha. Thanks man. How's things going down there anyway?


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

south Aus still burning north Aus sitll flooding an me getting ready to go away again .........


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

aussie pitbull said:


> south Aus still burning north Aus sitll flooding an me getting ready to go away again .........


poor doggies


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I have no reds or greys LOL I give rep points out like water hehehe


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

the purp ones are from newbies, not ness neg ones. just not enough posting points to give real ones


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

I clicked on the CP but I don't see anything.How do you check.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

You might not have any, I'll shoot some at ya, then check.


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey thanks I didn't even know you could do that.now I see it.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol, no problem.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

redog said:


> the purp ones are from newbies, not ness neg ones. just not enough posting points to give real ones


aahhhh ok.... yeah i figured they were from new ppl, but wasnt sure... thnx!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont see these colored ones...are they hiding from me? I just see green, yellow, and red.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> I dont see these colored ones...are they hiding from me? I just see green, yellow, and red.


on the top nevigations bar it says "User CP" click on that.... end the next page that pops up will have all the points ppl have given u.... most should be green:hammer: and then some red, but i jsut got some purple/gray ones and wanted to kno about those.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I know how to check rep points.:hammer: I guess I just dont have anything but good ones.:roll: Im surprised actually. Lol. So those dont show up under a persons name who does have them? Cause I dont see them under your name when you post.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

nah iguess the purple ones dont do anything. **shruggs shoulders** i got two in a row, one had a message saying kenya is beautiful and the other was blank.... 


LUCKY U! no red ones... im gonna give u one JKJK... i got a few lmfao


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

LMAO, Well, you tell it like it is. I would too, just usually someone has already said what I wanted to say. Lol.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

All I have is green...I feel left out...LMAO


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I was wondering what this meant also, I clicked on the User CP and do not see anything, there is a green one for someone else and a red one one, I do not understand. grrrrr is getting frustrated.


----------



## shermanf (Feb 9, 2009)

HJey little red nose, What are rep points???? I am new here and looking for some friends.....I have a red nose pit tooo, He is the best dog I have ever had!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Rep points are given to posters by forum members. We give out points if we like a post we agree with them it is a green rep point if we don't like what they said you can disagree and it will be a red rep point. As the bar under you avart fills up you can see if you what people think of your posts.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes we also have a system in place for those who abuse the rep point system. Giving negs for the hell of it is not allowed . If your going to neg someone's rep it should be for a good damn reason not something stupid and petty. I really don't neg people LOL If they say something I disagree with I just call them out on it. Usually the more vocal people on here get negged LOL and most of them time they are negged just for having strong opinions about something.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont give out negs. If I dont agree with you doesnt mean I should discredit your rep, I can agree to disagree. And love the "hot discussions" most of the time.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> I dont give out negs. If I dont agree with you doesnt mean I should discredit your rep, I can agree to disagree. And love the "hot discussions" most of the time.


I agree with you. Sending Green Points your way !


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was wondering on how that worked... but now i know


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The neg points I have given out have been few and far between. Usually it is when someone crosses the line and berates another member. I love the rep system we ave in place here I wish some of the other boards I am on would have this system.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

If a member don't have many reps their self and they rep you it is gray, I think... I could be wrong though


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Also, the more active you are and the more you post, your rep power goes up. Some members have pos rep power of 250points. neg reps take away half of the points


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww good point... didnt know about that red  yeah i think i have only given out 1 red rep point and that was to blumarquez lmao.... other then that i jus like to post wit the person until we get some sense knocked into them


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

i learn something new everyday....hook a chick up!! lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok so thank you for adding points my thing. I am still not sure about this and why would someone neg you just to disagree with you. I have one of these caus ethey didn't agree with something I said. Oh well, lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I went and looked APBTmom76 and I don't see any neg points only good things were said.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

not trying to argue but there are 3 green ones and one red one. Or maybe I'm just seeing things. My Mikoda. Thanks for looking. I'll leave it alone.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I only see 4 green ones under you name.....


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

What about when you have a rep point, but the thread says N/A.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok well now there are 5 green ones and one red one. Am I the only one who can see the red one? Like I said now that I know what it is it's not that big a deal. Thanks for explaining it to me.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

smokey_joe said:


> What about when you have a rep point, but the thread says N/A.


that means the thread was deleted


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> ok well now there are 5 green ones and one red one. Am I the only one who can see the red one? Like I said now that I know what it is it's not that big a deal. Thanks for explaining it to me.


I believe you're the only one that can see the individual rep points on your profile with the comments and all. We can only see the rep bar under your name to the left of your posts.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ah ha thanks baha.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> I believe you're the only one that can see the individual rep points on your profile with the comments and all. We can only see the rep bar under your name to the left of your posts.


To add red rep will not just show up on your bar. I don't know how much red it takes to make it show up but I have several red rep from a Colby thread lol. But never showed up because I have to much good rep that out ways it. Only shows up on my profile.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Members... you can only see your red reps in your user control panel not your post 

Click on user CP at the top left of the page and scroll down


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> To add red rep will not just show up on your bar. I don't know how much red it takes to make it show up but I have several red rep from a Colby thread lol. But never showed up because I have to much good rep that out ways it. Only shows up on my profile.


Red rep takes away a square from the rep bar. If you got nothing but red reps without any green reps, your bar would start showing red squares. If you got 10 green reps and got your rep bar way up there, but then started getting red reps, your bar would start going back down. The point that I was making to APBTmom is that we members cannot look at your profile and see the listing of your reps. We can only see your rep bar, which represents the total sum of the rep you've accumulated.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> Red rep takes away a square from the rep bar. If you got nothing but red reps without any green reps, your bar would start showing red squares. If you got 10 green reps and got your rep bar way up there, but then started getting red reps, your bar would start going back down. The point that I was making to APBTmom is that we members cannot look at your profile and see the listing of your reps. We can only see your rep bar, which represents the total sum of the rep you've accumulated.


Yeah I know what you where saying. I was just adding why her red rep doesn't show up to us.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

haha i only have green, sweet. i didnt even know those were there


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I have green ones and 2 purple ones..... I am horrible at given rep points.... I will def do better.


----------

